# Exchange MailBox Corrupted help



## tomob

Outlook will NOT retrieve todays messages
Also When I log in to this OWA Webmail this is what I get.

Request
Url: https://mail.NNNNN.com:443/owa/forms/premium/MessageView.aspx?ae=Folder&t=IPF.Note&a=
User host address: 76.179.0.176
User: Susan Bley
EX Address: /o=First Organization/ou=Exchange Administrative Group (FYDIBOHF23SPDLT)/cn=Recipients/cn=susan
SMTP Address: [email protected]
OWA version: 8.1.393.1
Mailbox server: exchange-srv.NNNNN.local

Exception
Exception type: Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.StoragePermanentException
Exception message: Cannot query rows in a table.

Call stack

Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.QueryResult.Fetch(Int32 rowCount) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.QueryResult.GetRows(Int32 rowCount) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Clients.Owa.Core.Utilities.FetchRowsFromQueryResult(QueryResult queryResult, Int32 rowCount) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Clients.Owa.Premium.Controls.FolderListViewDataSource.GetView(QueryResult queryResult, Int32 itemCount) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Clients.Owa.Premium.Controls.FolderListViewDataSource.Load(Int32 startRange, Int32 itemCount) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Clients.Owa.Premium.ListViewPage.OnLoad(EventArgs e) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Clients.Owa.Premium.MessageView.OnLoad(EventArgs e) 
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() 
System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint)

Inner Exception
Exception type: Microsoft.Mapi.MapiExceptionJetErrorReadVerifyFailure
Exception message: MapiExceptionJetErrorReadVerifyFailure: Unable to query table rows. (hr=0x80004005, ec=-1018) Diagnostic context: Lid: 18969 EcDoRpcExt2 called [length=58] Lid: 27161 EcDoRpcExt2 returned [ec=0x0][length=591][latency=15] Lid: 23226 --- ROP Parse Start --- Lid: 27962 ROP: ropSeekRow [24] Lid: 27962 ROP: ropQueryRows [21] Lid: 17082 ROP Error: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 17153 Lid: 21921 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 27962 ROP: ropExtendedError [250] Lid: 1494 ---- Remote Context Beg ---- Lid: 1238 Remote Context Overflow Lid: 8660 StoreEc: 0x8004010F PropTag: 0x40358000 Lid: 28017 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 Lid: 21970 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 PropTag: 0x674A0014 Lid: 10725 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 Lid: 14164 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFA1D PropTag: 0x40358000 Lid: 8660 StoreEc: 0x8004010F PropTag: 0x40358000 Lid: 28017 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 Lid: 21970 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 PropTag: 0x674A0014 Lid: 10725 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC07 Lid: 14164 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFA1D PropTag: 0x40358000 Lid: 8660 StoreEc: 0x8004010F PropTag: 0x40358000 Lid: 28017 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 21970 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 PropTag: 0x674A0014 Lid: 10725 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 13029 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 21970 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 PropTag: 0x674A0014 Lid: 21970 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 PropTag: 0x3F880014 Lid: 14949 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 26348 Lid: 22252 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 1750 ---- Remote Context End ---- Lid: 26849 Lid: 21817 ROP Failure: 0xFFFFFC06 Lid: 28414 Lid: 32510 StoreEc: 0xFFFFFC06

Call stack

Microsoft.Mapi.MapiExceptionHelper.ThrowIfError(String message, Int32 hresult, Object objLastErrorInfo) 
Microsoft.Mapi.MapiTable.QueryRows(Int32 crows, QueryRowsFlags flags) 
Microsoft.Exchange.Data.Storage.QueryResult.Fetch(Int32 rowCount)


----------



## peterh40

What results do you get when you run: Get-Mailbox susan | FL ?


----------

